# R32GTR track smash at Japfest?



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Whos was it? Really nice car, caged up, carbon bonnet etc, came a cropper on the corner before the main straight, looked quite bad


----------



## GTRR32 (Aug 30, 2003)

that is not good news. Not the sort of thing anyone would want to happen.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

When did that happen?? Left about 4 and didn't hear of that.

Cem


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

bugger!!!!


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Oh NOOOO


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Happened about 4.30 jus before we left, really smart car, dark grey, abbey motorsport sticker on the back.

1st time i saw it on track, was parked up every time i saw it, G**GTR, real nice car.

Seemed to hit the tyres pretty hard  

Didnt get close to see how bad it was, but looked bad, didnt thing he was as lucky as the scooby wagon who hit the tyres and somehow had no damage to his rear quarter, jus light rear damage, he was one lucky fooker.


----------



## GTRR32 (Aug 30, 2003)

Oh shit. It didn't have blitz stickers on the back bumper did it? If it did I think it's alpinas. I hope he's ok.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

It was Mick's (M6beg) sadly his car is totalled.
So gutting, my dad gave him a lift home in our R33. Such a shame as it was a great day until then. We had a good trip up in convoy with Mick and 5 of our cars, all happy and smiles, brilliant, then this happened. God damn shame, I really feel for him. Luckily he is okay and so is Stewart (appologies if name is spelt wrong mate) who was filming the ride from the passenger seat.

Ant.


----------



## lucy (Dec 9, 2003)

Mick, saw this go and was absolutely gutted for you m8. Was very relieved to hear that yourself and passenger were ok.


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

I am so sorry to hear that Mick as I know how proud you were of your car. Glad that you are OK though.


----------



## Toby Broom (Aug 25, 2003)

He's got some in car footage of the crash so he's going to upload it soem where so we can see what happened.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I spoke to Mick (M6Beg) after the incident. He was pretty gutted about the car but was perfectly okay himself, as was his passenger. There will be a few bruises in the morning I'm sure. His little boy was there as well, and he's under strict instructions to make sure 'Daddy' has a really relaxing evening with a beer in front of the telly.

The car looks pretty bad but, hopefully, it will just be bodywork. It's not going to be a cheap repair bill but it looks like the bodywork took the brunt of it.

It's such a shame when you read some of the recent posts about his car and how much enjoyment he has had out of it, especially after all the work he's had done on it.  Let's hope the bruises are minor and the car is okay to fix. Anyone with any R32 body panels spare - please let Mick know.


*Mick,

Claire, the children and I hope you are okay and that the car is not as bad as you think. Hope to see you again soon.

Best wishes
John, Claire, Hannah & Ryan*


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

There is some footage from outside as well but I will send it to Mick and leave it up to him whether he posts it or not.

Ant.


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

cant believe that saw it go on track aswell looked fookin nice,i must say the norris designs nissan looked awesome on the track and so did that white r33..how mad was that hks monster!!..oh and my neck is burnt to a crisp


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*yes indeed,sympathies from us too Mick*

You were parked infront of me on the stand,and i was admiring your car just before you went out.
Hope the morning after stiffness doesnt hit too bad,and hope you get the car sorted mate.


Paul


----------



## Supra RZ (Feb 6, 2003)

Absoulutly gutted for you mick, at least you & your passenger are ok.

I hope Abbey can do something with the car for you.


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

I was snoreing away in my car when Dave wilkins told me about this.. Went to have a look and the car was a bit of a state.. Gutted for ya... Glad you and your passenger are fine...


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

Sh1t!
I know how that feels - but if anybody can fix it Abbey can.


----------



## Jezz_S13 (Nov 24, 2002)

Glad to hear the driver and passenger are okay, looked nasty. 

Was truly gutting to see such a nice car in such a state. 
I was on track at the same time and was only admiring the car before we went out. Gutted for you.

All the best, 
Jezz.


----------



## Ratdat (Feb 24, 2004)

My condolences mate! I've always feared doing something similar on a trackday myself. Must have been a scary few seconds. The car looks a real mess but it's good news both occupants are okay. It was a pretty hard impact  

I was actually filming the car when it happened and got a near perfect shot of the incident but I'll only upload the clip if Mick says it's okay. I'd just gone up to watch some track action and get a few video clips and the first car I film shoots off into the wall ...unbelievable! Here's a still of the post accident damage... that's gonna take some fixing  










-Eddie-


----------



## Up your ringer (May 22, 2004)

Hi there. 

I saw this accident and was truly gutted. I was at japfest today with a couple of puntosportsclub members, and we were having a laugh and a joke about people loosing it, and spining on the grass etc..... But this hit us hard.... I would not wish this on anyone, its all good fun watching someone spin out, but when an impact happens, thats when the 'enjoyment' ends. 

I feel really gutted for you mate, really do..... i just wish the sad pricks on the bank had the same sort of feelings... But no, they seemed to think it was a good thing, and cheered when you hit the tyres. 



I hope you get it sorted asap, and i know its an old cliché, but at least you and your passenger are ok. 
You can replace a car, but not legs/arms.... (Well you can, but they will be shitty plastic ones)

All the best.

Rob.


----------



## Colie (May 22, 2004)

..unlucky...gutted for anyone that damages their pride and joy...
 
.
S.Colie


----------



## gixer1 (May 22, 2004)

Just had to put a post in here (I'm not a Skyline owner I'm a member of Honda-R) I was on the bank at camp corner and saw your car go in mate  The reaction of some of the crowd was really crap. I'ts not good to see such a great car damaged so badly and anyone who was cheering needs a fu,cking good slap. Glad to hear you and your passenger were both ok and I really hope you get the car sorted soon.

Chin up mate


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

gixer1 said:


> Just had to put a post in here (I'm not a Skyline owner I'm a member of Honda-R) I was on the bank at camp corner and saw your car go in mate  The reaction of some of the crowd was really crap. I'ts not good to see such a great car damaged so badly and anyone who was cheering needs a fu,cking good slap. Glad to hear you and your passenger were both ok and I really hope you get the car sorted soon.
> 
> Chin up mate


I think we will all agree that people need their heads checked if they cheer when there is such an accident they should have some respect. They wouldn't like to be cheered at if they crash their car as severely as M6Beg did...

Sorry to hear about the crash m6beg, hope it all works out for you dude.  Good luck with the recovery, hope you get the car fixed and start enjoying it again.

I've found a few more pictures of the car loaded up on the trailer and these pictures aren't mine, I'll provide a link if it's ok.


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

*M6BEG*

OMG    
So so sorry to hear about this mate
Had hoped that by sending you my ticket it would have made your weekend but seems thats not the case  
Needles to say i am glad you and yours are all ok and, as with us all, If theres anything we can do to help then just shout


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

hope the pair of you are ok, saw the crash and really gutted for you mate. know the feeling having written my gtr off after only 3 days.hope all get there in the end...............p.s. nice to meet a few of you guys/girls.........................bernie.


----------



## car1tref (Oct 2, 2003)

So sorry to hear about this smash- one of the nicest looking cars there!
Hope it's back on the road soon.


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

terrible news.  The car looks a bit of a mess, but no one was hurt and that is the main thing.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*PICS OR FILM*

If anyone wants to put pics or film on then please feel free,I am a bit stiff this morning.Just hope the car can be repaired.
Thanks to everyone for there support  
And to the people who have pm'd me NO THE CAR IS NOT FOR SALE  AND IT WILL BE BACK ON THE ROAD.  

All the best m6beg


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Good on you Mick, that is the attitude to have  Put it behind you and start afresh. 
Castle Combe does seem to be an unforgiving track.
Your car did look really cool on the GTROC stand. Never got a chance to introduce myself and did not realise it was your car (was scratching my head).
Saw it in the garage (after the crash) and it looked bad. Glad to hear that you will be having it repaired although the rollcage and bride seat looked very nice  
Best wishes for a speedy return of the car on the road.
Pleased to hear that yourself and the passenger were ok. Not good when I see people going into the medical centre  
Dave


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

m6beg said:


> AND IT WILL BE BACK ON THE ROAD.



That's the spirit Mick mate :smokin:


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

m6beg said:


> If anyone wants to put pics or film on then please feel free,I am a bit stiff this morning.Just hope the car can be repaired.
> Thanks to everyone for there support
> And to the people who have pm'd me NO THE CAR IS NOT FOR SALE  AND IT WILL BE BACK ON THE ROAD.
> 
> All the best m6beg


Nice one...

SHOOT THE VULTURES!!!!


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Yea, nice to see the vultures PM'ing you, not   

Dont get me wrong, im sure there a lot on your car id love, but i think its a bit ****ed up to start PMing someone about buying stuff off it within hours of someones pride n joy being wrecked, without a single post from the ownder indicating he wants to break/sell it  

Id not sell, fix or reshell (ooh that rhymes, lol)


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

ZXSpectrum said:


> Nice one...
> 
> SHOOT THE VULTURES!!!!


I hope that was not aimed at me 
I may have said that the rollcage and seat would look nice in my car  but I certainly did not pm Mick  Never would stoop that low.

Wait until I see you ZX.......


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*TOP SECRET GOLD*

My mate that was in the car with me will fix the car.
With the TOP SECRET GOLD thats my dream car.
I will have to sell my gtst first to fund the gtr rebuild,so come on buy my car. :smokin:


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

Gald to hear ur rebuilding mate,cant belive peeps were pm ing u asking if the car is for sale  good luck!


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

davewilkins said:


> I hope that was not aimed at me
> I may have said that the rollcage and seat would look nice in my car  but I certainly did not pm Mick  Never would stoop that low.
> 
> Wait until I see you ZX.......


Nah... Was aimed at the PM'ers...  

They should be tied to that big transit thing that was driving around then took on the track...


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Agreed mate.


----------



## Stuart (Oct 29, 2002)

*Fair play.*

Just a quick word to say how impressed i am at the level of support Micks recieved. Nice to see. As a passenger in the car i can confirm she went in mighty hard, we need to get the car back and take stock of the damage. The car is too good to lose, so whatever it takes she'll be back. Thanks again.
Stuart.


----------



## System-G (May 23, 2004)

My Girlfriend and I (both Jap car enthusiasts) saw the accident right in front of us - we were up on the bank. We both feel very gutted for you.

If it's any further consolation, neither of us heard anyone cheering the accident. We only heard comments of shock.

I "felt" the impact and that made me feel quite ill. I'd hate to know how you guys felt / still feel.

I really hope the repair on the car goes well :smokin:


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Nice one Mick thats the spirit. Hope you both dont feel too beaten up this morning. Best of luck getting the little beast back on the road, I am sure I will hear plenty about it.

Ant.

PS hope I was careful enough for you on the way home Stuart!


----------



## ozwort (May 7, 2004)

*wounded*

i am feeling you mate only had mine 24 hr before i crashed it. your car looked phat man BELIEVE i am currently looking for panels and other parts so if i hear of anything i will let you know email what you need see what i can do ONLY HAPPENS TO THE BEST


----------



## ozwort (May 7, 2004)

LOOK AT SCHUMACHER


----------



## Fizzy (Nov 6, 2002)

ozwort said:


> LOOK AT SCHUMACHER


Yup! Can happen to the best of us......


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*THANKS MATE*

Thanks mate.
Thats what happens when i try to hard.Next stop proper driving tuition.
When i get a list together i will e mail & put under wanted.

CHEERS TO ALL M6BEG


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

Couldnt agree more with you Mick m 

Ive had a turn in the ol pea shingle as you know thats ny claim to fame buddy ....

but one thing puzzles me ..why is there no peashingle on this bend Im sure its notorious for the odd spin out and im sure it would stop alot of ultimate barrier colisions and expence ...

I think we could organise some driving school courses ie peter gethings at good wood ...

I dont think we sometimes realize the potential these cars have when driven properly in controled circumstances ... we can never have enough tuition cos we all think we are cool drivers at times eh chaps ...and with all these high powered rides about ....well in up for a refresher at some point when mines back on the road ....

Mick your a star fella and hope your ok ...
and Stuart come to think..

Top secret gold eh ...go get em boy and pop a pheonix on the bonnet m8...


----------



## lucy (Dec 9, 2003)

Mick, plenty of respect to you for your attitude on this one. Sure i would be stressing big time for weeks on summit like this. Glad to hear that plans are afoot to see her back on form. She truly is a special motor. Whoever buys your gts-t is gonna get a lovely car too cos iirc she is a well modded example with plenty of recent money spent.

As for driving tuition even top performance drivers benefit so go for it, but dont think you wanna be blaming your driving for this one. Was on the bank and saw her hit but missed the lead up to it. However, people around me who saw the whole thing said that there wasn't much you couldv'e done under the circumstances. 

Vicky.
ps., i didn't hear anything but shock from where i stood.


----------



## Jabberwock (Jun 24, 2003)

*Bad luck Mick*

Hope you're ok. We saw you go around Quarry on the first lap, looking for you on the second when the flags went out......
Gutted for you mate.

Ken.


----------



## Ratdat (Feb 24, 2004)

lucy said:


> dont think you wanna be blaming your driving for this one.


Without meaning to sound nasty, I really don't agree with this. Whenever you have any kind of incident on track, unless another car or track contamination causes it or it's a mechanical failure then it's directly the result of your own driving and nothing else. Without critical analysis of the incident and what led up to it you won't learn from the experience. To dismiss it as "just one of those things" is not going to benefit your driving at all. I think Mick knows this and that's good, as being able to see when and how you got it wrong is vital in getting it right the next time. 

I do agree though, that once the error was made there was really no way to recover the situation and no driver, no matter what their ability, could have avoided colliding with the wall once the car was loose on the grass.

It's a very harsh thing to happen and I truly feel for Mick as I know I'd be absolutely gutted if I had done the same but it's a valuble lesson not only for Mick but for all of us. 

-Eddie-


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

UM I think the scooby was indeed involved to so I understand.. I hear it shot across in front of Mick ...and he had to break hard to avoid him and in doing so couldnt recover the cars natural line on the track ....

only Mick can clarify this stuart was filming at the time ...

like he said it was the scooby or the wall 

Ill get some bits ready for you Mick 

good luck on the repairs too bud 

G


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

Oh no...... what a nightmare.. !!    

Sorry to hear that M6BEG... glad you and your passenger are ok and cant believe what a great attitude you have after such a horrible incident. 

Good luck with the rebuild 

Alex


----------



## kirkster (Jun 5, 2003)

Gutted for Mick, hope you have and the car have a speedy recovery mate! 

Just seen the footage, looked rather nasty, but to be honest I dont think it was the scoobys fault at all. Looked like you went into the corner with far too much speed.


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Best of luck with the rebuild mate... Always a shame to see a lovely car in bits...

She'd look awesome in Top Secret Gold


----------



## Bren (Jul 19, 2002)

Darkstar said:


> UM I think the scooby was indeed involved to so I understand.. I hear it shot across in front of Mick ...and he had to break hard to avoid him and in doing so couldnt recover the cars natural line on the track ....
> 
> like he said it was the scooby or the wall


Because, AFAIK, Mick was overtaking a line of cars on the right hand side before a right hand bend but misjudged and turned into a right hand corner from completely the wrong line going too fast and so had to avoid the Scooby who was simply driving on the racing line as he should and nearly hit a Skyline that shouldnt have been where it was.

We were on the track in a couple of sessions and Ive got to say that, putting it nicely, there was a LOT of inexperienced and naive drivers out there. I defo will not be going on a track at Jap Fest again in a mixed group, far too dangerous with a lot of drivers thinking theyre in a touring car race and that overtaking under braking and, into, round and exiting corners is perfectly acceptable in a 'fun' non competitive track day. Its not. Just because youve got a Evo, Jag, Skyline etc does not mean you can drive as you wish and endanger other 'inferior' cars and their occupants, many of which are faster than the well known performance cars.

Oh, and to the guy with the red R33 in the last session, if youve got a blatently faster car behind you then its simple common courtesy to let them past and not hold them up for 4 laps!


----------



## skyline501 (Jun 29, 2001)

*Japfest*

Bren, 

Nail...Head.... Hit on  

Truly dreadful driving, no marshalling, no track etiquette. 
Only surprise was there were not more incidents.

The only thing they got right this year was to limit the number out on the track at any one time.

Vincenzo


----------



## Bren (Jul 19, 2002)

I think a lot of the blame lies with the lack of a proper drivers briefing. They did little to make people understand how they should behave on a track and rather than the usual comprehensive 30 minute lecture you get at other track days all Castle Combe gave was a quick 10 minute run through of the flags and lights. Very little attention was paid to making sure track newbies and arrogant barstewerds fully understand how to drive on a track.

If that level of driving was seen at any other track day then there would have been numerous black flags being waved at people for their discourteous and downright dangerous antics. At Castle Combe it would seem that anything goes.

Cant say Im at all impressed. 

If you want to see how you should drive then get yourself booked in for a session at Croft this weekend and we'll see you there 

http://www.bookatrack.co.uk/-pE


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

Bren said:


> If that level of driving was seen at any other track day then there would have been numerous black flags being waved at people for their discourteous and downright dangerous antics. At Castle Combe it would seem that anything goes.
> 
> Cant say Im at all impressed.


Its not a Castle Combe thing. Its the way those events are run. Its the same Organisers as Trax, and if you think Japfest was bad dont even think about going on an open Trax session. Lots of people refuse to drive Trax as its so bad.


----------



## lucy (Dec 9, 2003)

I've not heard the word blame apportioned to other drivers at all in this and most certainly not by Mick.


----------



## kirkster (Jun 5, 2003)

lucy said:


> I've not heard the word blame apportioned to other drivers at all in this and most certainly not by Mick.





Darkstar said:


> UM I think the scooby was indeed involved to so I understand.. I hear it shot across in front of Mick ...and he had to break hard to avoid him and in doing so couldnt recover the cars natural line on the track ....


Darkstar seems to think so


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Do we have any vid footage of the actual accident uploaded yet? I saw it, but from a distance so didnt see what properly happened...


----------



## kirkster (Jun 5, 2003)

SteveN said:


> Do we have any vid footage of the actual accident uploaded yet? I saw it, but from a distance so didnt see what properly happened...


Quicktime Clip here


----------



## Bren (Jul 19, 2002)

I have been warned about Trax but we are going to block book entire sessions as a club so Ill only be out with decent drivers 

Ive got some video footage but need Quicktime to watch it and the Quicktime website is plying about so I cant download the player.


----------



## Fizzy (Nov 6, 2002)

It almost bears a resemblance to the Alonso-R Schumacher incident


----------



## kirkster (Jun 5, 2003)

Fizzy said:


> It almost bears a resemblance to the Alonso-R Schumacher incident


Apart from the fact the scooby didnt cause the accident.

Ralf schumacher definitely caused that accident on sunday though.


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

ow...!!! 

just watched the video clip... looks like he carried a little bit too much speed into the corner there... 

Mick - you gave that wall a good thump!  hope you get her all fixed up soon!


----------



## ams-crd (Feb 29, 2004)

sorry to here of your mishap know how you feel we rolled our r32 at knockhill late last year mostly nearside damage, we have rebuilt it, and got a lot of parts from ron at rk tuning we also have a near side and o/side door poss a o/side rear 1/4 if it will help you give us a call on 01506 880411


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*PICS OF CAR*

<img src=http://img31.photobucket.com/albums/v92/m6beg/CRASHED_R32GTR_006.jpg>


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*PICS*


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*PICS*

<img src=http://img31.photobucket.com/albums/v92/m6beg/CRASHED_R32GTR_002.jpg>


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*PICS*

     <img src=http://img31.photobucket.com/albums/v92/m6beg/CRASHED_R32GTR_003.jpg>


----------



## kirkster (Jun 5, 2003)

Sorry to see such a nice car looking like that mate. Hope you get her back on the road soon.


----------



## Bren (Jul 19, 2002)

Woah, BIG turbo  

Shame the cars dead


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*PICS*

<img src=http://img31.photobucket.com/albums/v92/m6beg/CRASHED_R32GTR_004.jpg>       OH MY GOD BUT SHE IS STILL ALIVEWE ARE JUST ALIVE SKYLINES I LOVE THEM


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

*mr gutted*

Hello mate 
so sorry to se your girl like this    
Having said all that , from what i can see on the pics it seems like body damage mainly.It looks like the strut brace done some good in keeping the body away from the engine tubs etc
I know i am a long way away but the offer still stands
If you need a pair of semi experienced hands (poss 2 pairs) then please give me a shout 
Will be more than happy to help (as long as u buy maccy d in payment  
JAY


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

Always horrible to hear news like this but I hope all turn out well for you.

P.S. Like the spirit though "OH MY GOD BUT SHE IS STILL ALIVE"!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*CHEERS BLUESKYGTR*

Cheers mate.
Work well under way,Have got a shell from Abbey.

IF ANYONE WANTS TO HELP ME SORT MY GTR OUT PM & I WILL GIVE YOU MY BANK DETAILS THANK YOU ALL VERY MUCH......                



GOD I LOVE SKYLINES


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I think you should see if Kenan can't organise a South-West meet at your place!

Good luck with the repairs.

John


----------



## Bren (Jul 19, 2002)

Out of interest what exactly were you thinking when you got to the end of the straight and realised there was another car in the way and that you were going too fast? Was it slow mo time?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*What do you think*

What would you think


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

*what were you thinking*

I am presuming it was some thing like 
"why am i sitting 2 " higher than i was 2 secs ago"
And then realising what you were sitting on


----------



## Bren (Jul 19, 2002)

I imagine Id be sh1tting it with that big hole in the stomach feeling. Aweful feeling but a great relief when the cars stopped and you realise youre not dead and your limbs are where they should be


----------



## Ratdat (Feb 24, 2004)

Mick, nice to see you are getting it sorted already and it hasn't dented you enthusiasm  Actually, from the pics the damage doesn't look as bad as I expected. It was very fortunate that the car kind of spun along the barrier as it absorbed most of the energy of the impact. One thing I would look into is replacing your harnesses. Although they are possibly okay, once they've taken a high shock load like that it's best to replace then. A 60mph impact into tyres similar to yours is about 40G's so multiply your body weight by that and that's the load your seat and harness will have endured!

If you are interested there is a really good book which I found to be pretty invaluble when it came to improving my driving on track. It's called "Going Faster" and is by the Skip Barber Racing School in the states. It's by far the best book on the subject I have seen to date. It starts off with the basics and general driving line theory and gets progressively more technical in each chapter. The book code is ISBN 0-8376-0227-0 ...you might be able to buy it from Amazon.

Good luck with the rebuild  

-Eddie-


----------



## Bren (Jul 19, 2002)

Ive just ordered the book. The ISBN is now 0837602262


----------



## gertmuppet (Oct 17, 2003)

*BIONIC SKYLINE*

Well done mick, told you once the bent bits came off it wouldn't look so bad, didnt expect the pair of you to start ripping it to bits within 24hrs tho, when you popped the bonnet on the club stand you became an instant hero, now with your attitude and workrate your gonna be a super hero, i'm sure folks will really want to help out where they can, i cant offer any bits as i've not long had mine, but i can help out with a pair of hands as i'm only an hour away, also can lay my hands on a 'dozer' if you and stuart need it, keep up the good work, top blokes the pair of you,  ps bet you got more of a bollo**ing for the nipper being out in the sun, than you did for clumping the car


----------



## rysie (Sep 13, 2003)

mick so sorry m8 only just seen this. thank the big fat one on high that you and your passenger were alright!

ry & claire


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Really sorry to see and hear about this. Horrbile to see a car bent up like that. Still, no serious injuries which is the main thing and you've ordered a shell already? Good skills!


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Just seen the Video.

These no other way of describing it - She went in hard and she went in fast!  

Good to hear you guys wern't too badly banged up and that the car is repairable.

Good luck chaps.

:smokin:


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

GavGTR said:


> Just seen the Video.
> 
> These no other way of describing it - She went in hard and she went in fast!
> 
> :smokin:


Mick, were you shouting 'BANZAI!!!!' as you went into that corner?


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

turboslippers said:


> Mick, were you shouting 'BANZAI!!!!' as you went into that corner?


PMSL, now thats fookin hillarious


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Sorry Mick, hope you don't take offence by that comment I made...maybe a little insensitive given that your pride and joy is less than straight at the moment. Just it sprung into my head whilst watching that clip....
You forget when you watch it that it isn't motorsport then you remember thats someones pride and joy. I didn't laugh at that...unlike most of the grand prix yesterday. Brilliant fun, coulthard probably slowed coz he thought prince of monaco was throwing a BBQ for him and promptly got wiped out. Schumacher does a brake test in dark tunnel behind the safety car and gets punted off and poor old Kimi doesn't even get as far as his engine blowing up as usual before he was told to pull out. What next? He gets rung on weds before race and told by mclaren not to turn up as his engine will probably cook itself by lap 10
I digress. At least that accident happened on a track and not on the roads where they are slightly more dangerous thing to hit....


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*NO PROBLEM*

No problem at all mate,i will tell you all this though, that hurt bad, that was a big off ,And i have learnt a hell of a lot from this incident,Thank god it wasnt on the road. Well i dont drive like that on the road. Anyway shit happens for a reason in my book, so i will just get on with it, And no more dwelling on what has happened.So its a new era for the r32 gtr top secret gold.

All the best m6beg


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

As a relative newcomer I was really enjoying the atmosphere and the cars and meeting the other members, I agree with the view that the track was not very well marshalled (hardly at all apart from a few flag wavers) but just as I was leaving I was standing at quarry when the flags went up and I wondered what had happened and so sorry to find out. Great commiserations, no consolation but if I wiped mine I'd want it to be in battle, not by someone taking their shopping home.
Good luck with the rebuild
Barry


----------



## v6Max (May 20, 2004)

*Driving Tuition Recommendation*

m6beg if you were serious about the driving tuition - I can recommend Don Palmer. He advertises in EVO etc as the NPA and I have done 2 creative car control courses with him. Excellent bloke, relaxed coaching and taught me to drift the Clio v6 without spending the time in permanent 360 spins


----------



## RonS (Dec 14, 2001)

Mick,

Sorry to hear of your mishap mate , if it's of help I have some new rear end body parts here R32 Parts, if anything is of use let me know and good luck rebuilding her 

RonS


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Cheers ron*

Thank you Ron i might take you up on that.
Went to ABBEY MOTORSPORT today and seen my shell.They are such good people there.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*PICS OF NEW SHELL*

NEW SHELL.

<img src=http://img31.photobucket.com/albums/v92/m6beg/f22d837a.jpg>


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

m6beg said:


> Went to ABBEY MOTORSPORT today and seen my shell.They are such good people there.


Thats because you have now become thier bestest customer    
Im sure you all think the same, but it has amazed me how much help, advice and friendship is shown from this club  Even the help from people like ABBEY and others would not usually come from garages and tuners!
A big thumbs up to all on here and cant wait to see the gold beast back on the road :smokin: 
PS I get my baby back tmrw all spangley and clean


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*FAIR PLAY TO YOU*

Fair play to you mate i bet she will be great and for fcuk sake take it easy.One is enough in a week.Things are looking good i am in talks with ABBEY MOTORSPORT.All i can say is watch this space...


----------



## Stuart (Oct 29, 2002)

*Check your emails Mick!*

Stop gassing on here and see if you've had a reply from Top Secret yet! :smokin:


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi M6beg
I saw your car on the stand at Japfest and thought it looked fantastic. I was gutted when I heard about the accident (a bit too close to home for me  ).
I can tell you though that the repair job that Abbey supervised on my R32 (similar accident but not as hard as yours) was absolutely superb. it is impossible to see where the repair was carried out - so they come highly recommended from me.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*YES*

Yes i did i had a good talk to them,And you wont believe they had seen the clip of the car he said very very good very good car.He reckons he knew the car from jp.So he will email the paint code and the rest of the stuff.

cheer stu give me a ring mick


----------



## darrose (Dec 29, 2002)

Bad news on the crash, car looked evil scything through the traffic last week. If I can help let me know, I am very good at turning up with cold beer


----------



## rotarygoth (May 26, 2004)

Hi to everyone, I don't normally visit the GTR forum (normally found on the MRC) but really needed to post here. I heard about the incident, happened after I'd left on Saturday.When I saw the vid my first thought was 'hope driver and passenger are ok', as you hit the wall damned hard, glad to hear no-one was hurt and you are going to get the beast up and running again, I saw it on the GTR stand looked v nice m8!  I'm sure it will be at least as nice again! Nasty corner that, I saw two Scoobs go off in the same place one was v bad (not as nasty as M6BEG's). I got the feeling there was far too much competition for a NON-COMPETITIVE day, and there is no margin for error at castle combe, I was going to have a go myself but the engine in the Turbo II threw a rotor last month and I haven't done a track day yet so was advised not to try castle combe as a first venue!

Anyway good luck in getting the car sorted although I can't offer any parts or assistance unless you feel like going rotary!! :smokin: 

Mark


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*GOOD DAY TODAY*

MADE GOOD PROGRESS TODAY

<img src=http://img31.photobucket.com/albums/v92/m6beg/GTR_SHELL_003.jpg>


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*PROGRESS*

PROGRESS

<img src=http://img31.photobucket.com/albums/v92/m6beg/GTR_SHELL_002.jpg>


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*PROJECT TS*

Myself and Stuart are calling this PROJECT TS (top secret).I had a reply from an email i sent them and i quote WE WILL BE HAPPY HELPING YOU BUILD YOUR KNEW CAR.

<img src=http://img31.photobucket.com/albums/v92/m6beg/GTR_SHELL_001.jpg>


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*PROJECT TS*

HERE YOU ARE.

Michael,

I would be happy to assist you in building your new vehicle. We carry virtually all the parts that are on Smoky’s vehicles. As far as the paint goes, we get asked this on a daily basis. There is no paint code because it is a custom blend and color exclusive to Top Secret. Please let me know if I can be of anymore assistance to you in piecing together your new vehicle.

Thank You,

roo



TOP SECRET III

Roo - Sales Manager / International Relations

http://www.topsecretjpn.com


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Thats cool man. BTW can you let me know if you are going to rotorstock this weekend? I am staying over on Sunday night and there all day monday.

Ant.


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

*Progress*

Holy s**t Mate you dont hang around do you  
Great to see you getting on so well 
So here is the target meet you at JAE mate and i want it finished and better than ever  
JAY


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*I HOPE*

I hope it will be ready for that, it should be ready,it must be ready,it fcuking wants to be ready... (I HOPE)

cheers m6beg


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*PROGRESS*

PROGRESS.


<img src=http://img31.photobucket.com/albums/v92/m6beg/r32_engine_out_001.jpg>


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*FCUKED*

THERES THE OLD ONE

<img src=http://img31.photobucket.com/albums/v92/m6beg/r32_engine_out_002.jpg>


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

I hope those weren't the tyres you were racing on


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*no*

no they were'nt


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Do I see a 'special star guest' star in the background?   

Its coming along well Mick, should be awesome once done.

Ant.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*YES*

YES HE IS THE STAR.
The old shell gets taken away tommorow and the new one delivered on sat.
IT'S ALL HAPPENING IN WIMBORNE


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

*No sleep*

Looks like you guys have been burning the midnight oil
Good luck on the hard bit
Just a query but why did you not have the shell painted first as it is a lot easier than painting once finished  
JAY


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

coming along! :smokin:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*CAR*

We will cat the car all prepped and ready to go then we will spray the car inside and out.We have chose the colour but it is TOP SECRET...

And i must say thank you to ABBEY MOTORSPORT again for all the bits for the car.

Cheers m6beg


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Looks like Stuart is trying to take a dump in the picture, I hope you helped him with his trousers.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*FCUK ME*

FCUK ME YOU HAVE FOUND THE SMILEYS AS WELL.


THERE WILL BE NO STOPING YOU NOW                :smokin:


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

ABBEY MOTORSPORT 'F CON V PRO' IN A GOLD R32 SHELL.
Sounds like a new ferrero rocher chocolate


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*YES*

Yep it does a bit.
But not as sweet  
And it will bite you  

m6beg


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*PROGRESS*

PROGRESS

<img src=http://img31.photobucket.com/albums/v92/m6beg/NEW_CAR_001.jpg>


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*NEW CAR*

SHE WILL BE MINT


<img src=http://img31.photobucket.com/albums/v92/m6beg/NEW_CAR_002.jpg>


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*PAINT NEXT WEEK*

  We should get her painted next week,We have more welding to do on the roll cage,,,,,    



<img src=http://img31.photobucket.com/albums/v92/m6beg/NEW_CAR_003.jpg>


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*yum yum*

yum yum.


<img src=http://img31.photobucket.com/albums/v92/m6beg/NEW_CAR_004.jpg> :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Looking good mate, I cant believe how quickly its all going!

Ant.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Body shop*

WE ARE GOING TO OPEN A BODY SHOP FOR JAP CARS.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Too right!

Ant.


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Fair play, to come this far from a real gutwrencher of a moment is inspiration to us all. 
I couldn't actually be arsed to walk to the garage to take the battery out of mine tonight to put it on charge....


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*TODAY*

TODAY

<img src=http://img31.photobucket.com/albums/v92/m6beg/NEW_CAR_007.jpg>     :smokin:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*TODAY*

TODAY

:smokin:   

<img src=http://img31.photobucket.com/albums/v92/m6beg/NEW_CAR_006.jpg>


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*TODAY*

CUT OUT ALL OF THAT WEIGHT     

<img src=http://img31.photobucket.com/albums/v92/m6beg/NEW_CAR_005.jpg>


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

*Wanna race big boy*

OK
We can see you are the demon of rebuilds so if i cant get mine done properly im gonna bring her to you!!!!  
So the race is on to get finished by JAE
I have a set of tubs being rebuilt and i have just blown my second set  
Turbo technics have told me 4 weeks,Pikey has yet to give me a date for the zorst but im sure its imminent! i have to get RK to look at the chip and remap it if possible,The cam and pulley covers are booked to be painted on the 28th of this month!!!
See you there mate
Oh and the bank man says "what again!! So soon!!"     
JAY :smokin:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*cage*

Just started the roll cage  Took 3 days to strip the sound proofing out we got 1 and a half bin liners of sound proofing   .

<img src=http://img31.photobucket.com/albums/v92/m6beg/r32_gtr_roll_cage_003.jpg>


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*cage*

roll cage.We are also doing a bit of weight saving.   

<img src=http://img31.photobucket.com/albums/v92/m6beg/r32_gtr_roll_cage_002.jpg>


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*cage*

There's another one of the cage going in.    

<img src=http://img31.photobucket.com/albums/v92/m6beg/r32_gtr_roll_cage_001.jpg>


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

Coming along nicely matey  

Why the yellow circle sticker with a hole drilled in the middle (on the cage by the drivers door)?????????

I just put a cage in mine which has the same thing .....any idea's  

Jay


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Coming along nicely 
Interesting to see your choice or tools as well. I've spotted a can of stella and a hammer so far. Have you ever worked at Dagenham engine plant building 1.8 diesels as you seen to have all the traits.....


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*CAGE PROGRESS*

CAGE PROGHRESS.

<img src=http://img31.photobucket.com/albums/v92/m6beg/r32_gtr_roll_cage_006.jpg>


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*CAGE PROGRESS*

CAGE PROGRESS.

<img src=http://img31.photobucket.com/albums/v92/m6beg/r32_gtr_roll_cage_005.jpg>


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*CAGE PROGRESS*

CAGE.

<img src=http://img31.photobucket.com/albums/v92/m6beg/r32_gtr_roll_cage_007.jpg>


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*CAGE PROGRESS*

CAGE       

<img src=http://img31.photobucket.com/albums/v92/m6beg/r32_gtr_roll_cage_008.jpg>   :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*OHH YEAAA*

One more day on the cage,and the cage is done..  :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 


<img src=http://img31.photobucket.com/albums/v92/m6beg/r32_gtr_roll_cage_004.jpg>


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*NOVEMBER*

:smokin: 

SHE IS ALIVE SEE IN THE MAG :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Wahey! Go Mick!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Jap Fest*

Drag Fest 2005....

Watch this space         

Mick


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

no corners this time PLEASE!!!

(tongue firmly in cheek)


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*R32 TOP SECRET*

9.516 @ 149.8  :smokin: :smokin: 



Mick


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Congratulations Mick  Awesome numbers !
What does TS say about that


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

wow. thats impressive


----------

